# No conduit and junction box for 6/3 TECK90 armoured cable?



## Janggu (2 mo ago)

Hi all,

I plan to run 6/3 tech90 armoured cable from my main panel (basement) to a detached garage to install a 14-50 nema receptacle for an EV charger. And, I was told I won't need conduit and junction box for this cable (indestructible). I am aware that I need to dig 18 inch deep trench to bury the cable outside. Can anyone confirm this?

Thank you!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello @Janggu this is a pros-only forum and as such we need to close this thread.
But fear not, we have a solution!

Please head over to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of awesome pros to assist.

Thanks for your understanding and good luck with your project.
This thread is closed.


----------

